# 2007 Dream HX vs. 2006 Dream HP



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone riding the new 2007 Dream HX? I'm considering purchasing one but would like to know how it compares to the 2006 Dream HP. I still see lots of 2006 models available at bike shops. It's just a matter of finding one in my size if I elect to go with the 2006 model. For 2007, I see that the seat stay is now curved, the chainstay no longer has the cutout, and I guess the tubing is star staped instead of round (biconic). Any other changes? Anyone have any problems with the 2006 or 2007 Dream?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The only difference between the 2006 and 2007 Dream is the rear triangle. The 2006 Dream uses the rear triangle of the C-50 and the 2007 Dream uses the rear triangle of the Cristallo. One other difference is the fork. The Star fork was available as an option on the 2006 Dream, but it is not available on the 2007 Dream. I think the choice on the 2007 Dream is between a Flash or a CLX fork, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*My HX is being built (hopefully), ordered from Maestro*

I placed an order a few months ago for an HP. A couple weeks later, Mike called and said that the factory had stopped making the HP's, but hadn't started the HX's yet. I had spec'd a Force fork, apparently these have been discontinued for the CLX as mentioned above. I upgraded to the Star just to keep it an all-Italian affair. Last I heard was that the painters were learning the 2007 schemes, so if I really wanted the WX03 I'd have to wait a bit longer. So I'll just concentrate on skiing over the winter and be pleasantly surprised when the Dream shows up on my doorstep.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Sablotny said:


> I placed an order a few months ago for an HP. A couple weeks later, Mike called and said that the factory had stopped making the HP's, but hadn't started the HX's yet. I had spec'd a Force fork, apparently these have been discontinued for the CLX as mentioned above. I upgraded to the Star just to keep it an all-Italian affair. Last I heard was that the painters were learning the 2007 schemes, so if I really wanted the WX03 I'd have to wait a bit longer. So I'll just concentrate on skiing over the winter and be pleasantly surprised when the Dream shows up on my doorstep.



Mike does not have any contact with the Colnago factory whatsoever. If he claims he does, it will merely be nth time that he is caught out in a bold-faced lie. The HP stays continue to be made in Italy, so if you truly wanted to get a Dream with HP rear end you would be able to get it if you go through an authorized dealer. Lastly, the official Italian Colnago painters needed to have all the paint schemes down pat before they were presented to the various fall trade shows. There is therefore absolutely no truth to Mike's claim that the painters are 'learning' the new schemes. Mike has problems getting the new schemes because he does not sell Colnago frames painted in Italy. If they are legit Colnago frames, they are being painted in Belgium.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

dnalsamm,

If Mike is selling legit Colnagos, why would they be getting painted in Belgium? I thought all the Italy made Colnagos were painted in Italy. I believe that Mike doesn't have any communication with Colnago, but that makes me wonder how he gets all these frames and why his prices are lower than most other dealers.


Sablotny,

As a side note, I bought a Cristallo in a 2006 paint scheme that was painted in September. Somehow, I seriously doubt that Colnago has stopped all production so that its painters can learn the new paint schemes. If anything, they would still be cranking out the 2006 models until the painters learned the 2007 schemes. Colnago is already closed for the month of August, so how many more months can they stand without some production.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wow, nasty stuff*

I'm new to Colnagos, have never been an Italian bike nut, and don't know the feuds between various Colnago dealers. So I can't comment on who's lying and deceiving. I heard many good things about Mike and Maestro on this forum, which is why I ordered from him. I chose the Dream not because of tradition and image, but because I'm an aluminum fan (there are a few of us), and I like the tech + sweet paint job sans vinyl decals. Mike never said that Colnago had shut down production, only that there were no more HP's available in my size. He did offer me an HX with a 2006 scheme, and I said I was fine to wait for the 2007 WX03. I'll reserve judgement on Maestro's service until after I've received my frame.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Let me guess. .*



dnalsaam said:


> Mike does not have any contact with the Colnago factory whatsoever. If he claims he does, it will merely be nth time that he is caught out in a bold-faced lie. If they are legit Colnago frames, they are being painted in Belgium.


Did an "authorized" dealer put you up to this? Mike is the best place to buy a Colnago. Why get raped by an authorized 'stealer?" Your claims are unfounded, unsubstantiated and completely bogus. And lastly, you're an idiot.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I like to comment on Mike Perry (Maestro) and Colnago.

I did purchased my C50 (2006) from Mike. My experience with Mike was absolutely positive. He delivered the frame timely, as promised and it was properly prep'ed. At ordering, Mike did say that he needed to call the factory for the size and color. But he never did say that he was calling the Colnago factory. Now, if Mike is selling illegitimate Colnago frames which he has been doing for many years and well known for, wouldn't Colnago has taken legal actions against him? Particularly the frames do have "COLNAGO" and "Made in Italy" decals. I speculate there is some sort of arrangement between Maestro and Colnago ... what it is I do not know and Colnago do not wish to comment publicly.

There could be some truth to the frames are painted in Belgium since there is a connection between Colnago and Belgium. There is a possibility that the carbon lugs and forks are made by IPA Composites NV in Lokeren, Belgium. Attached is a pic from a IPA brochure. So Colnago deals with IPA besides ATR on carbon bits and of course Giant in Asia.

Now, I do not know for sure where the carbon frames are assembled. I do not know what is required to satisfy the "Made in Italy" labeling. Place of assembly is likely the one.

Has anyone toured the Colnago factory in Cambiago and saw the assembly of carbon frame? I might post this as another topic.

Anyway, I was happy with Mike of Maestro. He enabled me to save over $1500 on a C50 frame here in Canada. I absolutely would have bought the frame from a LBS if the saving is small but it is not to me.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

dnalsaam said:


> Mike does not have any contact with the Colnago factory whatsoever. If he claims he does, it will merely be nth time that he is caught out in a bold-faced lie. The HP stays continue to be made in Italy, so if you truly wanted to get a Dream with HP rear end you would be able to get it if you go through an authorized dealer. Lastly, the official Italian Colnago painters needed to have all the paint schemes down pat before they were presented to the various fall trade shows. There is therefore absolutely no truth to Mike's claim that the painters are 'learning' the new schemes. Mike has problems getting the new schemes because he does not sell Colnago frames painted in Italy. If they are legit Colnago frames, they are being painted in Belgium.



Do not read anything into this post that it does not say. Nowhere do I write that Mike is selling illegitimate or fake Colnago frames. I do not know whether they are legitimate or not. My guess is that they are indeed legitimate frames. It must however be pointed out that everybody in Cambiago states that Mike has absolutely no contact with them. They also pointedly highlight the fact that he does not appear on their list of authorized dealers. To verify this simply go to the www.colnago.com website and check the Colnago listing of authorized dealers. Mike does not appear. If you then send in the serial number to any Maestro sold Colnago to Cambiago, they can confirm that the frame did not come with an Italian paint job. What does this mean? 1) Mike regularly lies about his supposed contacts with Colnago in Italy, 2) Mike is not selling bikes painted in Italy.

The reason for the first point is that he clearly feels that a claimed 'privileged relationship' with Italy is important to his ability to sell Colnago frames and bikes. The possible reasons for point two are two, namely, a) he is selling illegitmate bikes which I simply do not believe he would do, or b) he purchases the frames from the Belgian Colnago distributor. In fact the Belgian distributor is the only one who purchases naked frame from Italy and is therefore the only source of frames that were not painted in Italy. The Belgian distributor in fact has an agreement with Colnago that dates back quite some time whereby he purchases frames unpainted and looks after painting himself in his own premises in Belgium. The fact that Mike is not able to supply 2007 paint schemes is absolute proof that he does not have any ties with Italy whatsoever. If he did, he would be able to get whatever paint scheme that he wants. Colnago is already producing all of the different 2007 paint schemes at their two Italian painters. 

As a note of encouragement for Katzrkol you should perhaps read the following news release of today: http://www.bicycleretailer.com/bicy...article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003521677

I believe that you can't be much clearer than that.


----------

